# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Chirico dhe Ariadne

## katana

diskutojm pak per kte pikturen. 
jo spo kerkoj tme shkruani tezen qe kam un te shkruaj per kte. hihi po thjesht mendoj se eshte interesante e do na hiqte i cik nga diskutimet e fundit qe po behen dhe pak te lodhshme.

----------


## Fiori

Ne shijet e mia ne art _(si cdo gje tjeter lidhur me mua ne fakt)_ jam pak kontradiktore. Me pelqen Dali _(i cili per mendimin tim eshte femija i Giorgio de Chiricos)_, por nuk kam ndonje preference te madhe per pikturat Chiricos _(kubizmi dhe metafizika ne art, *ne pergjithesi*, me duken si masakrues te formes njerzore edhe pse ata ndoshta kane dashur te bejne te kundreten)_. 

Piktura me lart nuk me pelqen. Ndoshta per faktin se femrat me gjokse te medha keshtu, nuk me pelqejne. Ngjyrat shume te vrenjtura gjithashtu. _(dhe ti qe ishe merzitur nga debatet e lodhshme  )_ Si dicka e leshuar. Nuk i ben pershtypje asnje trend, apo "gjykim".

Gijthsesi ndoshta per te njejtat arsye me pelqen nje pikture tjeter e Chiricos, titulluar "Pasiguria e Poetit". 



p.s. kisha kohe pa punuar mbasdite, qenka torture!

----------

